# Inter- Tottenham 4-1



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Si riparte dal 3-0 dell'andata, sta volta Bale e fuori peccato non ci sarà il taxi. Prevedo comunque una bella imbarcata per l'Inder.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Marzo 2013)

Amala


----------



## juventino (14 Marzo 2013)

Altri schiaffoni per quelli che sono "Messi meglio"(cit.).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Marzo 2013)

Non c'è Bale. 

Penso vincerà l'Inter, ma passerà il Tottenham


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2013)

L'inter potrebbe anche avere la meglio, ma non penso che il Tottenham si farà rimontare, è cmq una squadra allenata da un "allievo" di Mourinho, mica uno Straperdoni qualunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2013)

ore 19 ???? perche ??


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

mah la vedo dura che l'inter visto domenica possa anche solo vincere col totthenam...gli inglesi dovrebbero proprio scendere in campo ubriachi


----------



## BB7 (14 Marzo 2013)

L'Inter potrebbe anche vincere ma dubito che passi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Finirà tipo 2-1, qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2013)

il tottenham vince sicuro, non c'è partita 2 o 3 gol a san siro li fanno sicuro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

vince l'inter, ma passa il Tottenham


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

*Inter*: 1 Handanovic; 4 Zanetti, 26 Chivu, 40 Juan Jesus, 42 Jonathan; 19 Cambiasso, 29 Kovacic, 21 Gargano; 14 Guarin, 8 Palacio, 99 Cassano.

_A disposizione_: 27 Belec, 11 Alvarez, 23 Ranocchia, 24 Benassi, 28 Pasa, 47 Colombi, 60 Belloni.

Allenatore: Andrea Stramacccioni

*Tottenham*: 24 Friedel; 28 Walker, 13 Gallas, 5 Vertonghen, 16 Naughton; 22 Sigurdsson, 19 Dembelè, 29 Livermore, 8 Parker; 18 Defoe, 10 Adebayor.

_A disposizione_: 25 Lloris, 6 Huddlestone 7 Lennon, 14 Holtby, 32 Assou-Ekotto, 33 Caulker, 46 Carroll.

Allenatore: Andrè Villas-Boas


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

mazza è ancora vivo Adebayor


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Inter*: 1 Handanovic; 4 Zanetti, 26 Chivu, 40 Juan Jesus, 42 Jonathan; 19 Cambiasso, 29 Kovacic, 21 Gargano; 14 Guarin, 8 Palacio, 99 Cassano.
> 
> _A disposizione_: 27 Belec, 11 Alvarez, 23 Ranocchia, 24 Benassi, 28 Pasa, 47 Colombi, 60 Belloni.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

ringrazia che non ti ha ammonito e protesta pure


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

Cassano


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Remuntada


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

1-0 Cassano gol troppo difficile


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

All'andata comunque quel stramaccioni doveva giocare con guarin e palacio dall'inzio. Un gol lo facevano che tonno


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

Si appunto dovevano mettere i titolare all'andata visto che giocavano fuori e i gol valgono doppio.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Cosa ha sbagliato Palacio.

Ma che palla di cassano


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

traversa palacio, remuntada possibile sto tottenham dorme.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Bah.. l'inter ha sbaglito troppo comunque. Dovevano stare a 3 a 0


----------



## DannySa (14 Marzo 2013)

Questo Tottenham è scarsissimo, tengono la difesa alta e potevano prenderne 4 come niente.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma sto Sanetti ha davvero 40 anni? Quando diamine corre?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Adebbayor ma quanto scarso è? Meno male che non lo abbiamo preso


----------



## BB7 (14 Marzo 2013)

Adebayor è imbarazzante per fortuna dell'Inter, cmq questo Tottenham lo avevo detto dall'andata che in difesa concedevano molto


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma ancora gioca Adebayor?


----------



## DannySa (14 Marzo 2013)

Adesbayor ha i piedi di un muratore di 70 anni


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma la difesa del Tottenham?Ok la linea alta,ma al quinto fuorigioco sbagliato un passo indietro lo farei.

P.S. Adebaluba


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

Rimontano.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Che roba la settimana delle remuntade?


----------



## BB7 (14 Marzo 2013)

Che scarponi assurdi questi del Tottenham  Defoe non sa le basi del calcio mentre gli altri non la passano pure quando vengono circondati da 4 uomini. L'unico che si salva è Dembelè gli altri sono tutti imbarazzanti meritano di uscire


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Il totocoso senza bale è nullo, e questi sarebbero terzi in Premier pietà


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Il Tottenham senza Bale è scarsissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)




----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

Solo noi ci facciamo rimontare pazzesco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

ahahahah autorete si qualificano assurdo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che non si esaltatno e vanno a prendersi il terzo posto


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2013)

Questo è il destino che ha deciso di dare ancor più risalto alla nostra eliminazione...


----------



## chicagousait (14 Marzo 2013)

Ora si esalteranno ancora di più dopo la nostra disfatta


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Marzo 2013)

certo che sto villas boas è sopravvalutatissimo.

il nuovo mourinho, se come no 
senza bale sto incapace non va da nessuna parte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

VA beh chisse se vanno avanti avranno meno energie comunque.


----------



## Ghantz (14 Marzo 2013)

Che bella settimana lol...sapevo che dovevo scommettere sul passaggio turno dell'inter


----------



## BB7 (14 Marzo 2013)

Fallo su Zanetti inesistente, punizione che più fortunosa non si può... però vabbeh questo Tottenham vergognoso se lo merita


----------



## Ghantz (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma questi rischiano pure di vincerla se passano?
Che squadre ci sono più forti?Se il chelsea viene eliminato sopratutto


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;146383 ha scritto:


> VA beh chisse se vanno avanti avranno meno energie comunque.



Si ma dopo aver fatto una rimonta del genere saranno gasati


----------



## robs91 (14 Marzo 2013)

Villas Flop con la sua difesa a metà campo


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma dopo aver fatto una rimonta del genere saranno gasati



Tifo'o ma dai,ma quale gasati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2013)

Un poveraccio dell'Inter ha mostrato la maglia di messi con scritto messi a tacere.


----------



## Prinz (14 Marzo 2013)

Capolavoro di Villas Boas. Da non credere


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Handanovic mannaggia lo avessimo preso noi


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

handanovic e un portierone


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Hanno le magliette di messi gli interisti, che sfigati che siete , vi auguro di prendere 3 goal a Genova


----------



## Butcher (14 Marzo 2013)

Apperò!


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Hanno le magliette di messi gli interisti, che sfigati che siete , vi auguro di prendere 3 goal a Genova



Uno ci aveva pure scritto sopra: messi a tacere
Poveracci


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

ma che cavolo...


----------



## robs91 (14 Marzo 2013)

cambiazzo sembra ringiovanito di dieci anni stasera


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Mado cosa ha sbagliato cambiasso, cosa ha fatto cassano


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma questo Tottenham è una roba scandalosa dai... cadono da soli


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

il tiro di cambiasso !!!!!


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

Sto John Lennon si dribbla da solo


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Super cambiasso .... Vai vai fatevi i supplementari che a Genova mi diverto


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

Sti qui passano grazie a un'autorete assurdo il fondoschiena non finisce mai per sti qui,proprio per questo li tempo per il terzo posto perchè hanno un fondoschiena pazzesco. La cosa positiva e che sprecheranno altre energie per le prossime 2 partite.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Supplementari meglio. Risultato giusto 7-0


----------



## robs91 (14 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;146410 ha scritto:


> Sti qui passano grazie a un'autorete assurdo il fondoschiena non finisce mai per sti qui,proprio per questo li tempo per il terzo posto perchè hanno un fondoschiena pazzesco.



vabbè dai, meritavano di vincere 6-0.Totthenam scandaloso


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2013)

Fa schifo il totocoso gli sta bene ... Tatticamente messi in campo da cani ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Pazzesco.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Il Tottenham è qualcosa di scandaloso,una vergogna umana,sono venuti a San Siro a fare i passaggi a centrocampo,con la difesa che non ha beccata una.Una roba indegna.


----------



## robs91 (14 Marzo 2013)

Gallas è un trollazzo dai


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;146410 ha scritto:


> Sti qui passano grazie a un'autorete assurdo il fondoschiena non finisce mai per sti qui,proprio per questo li tempo per il terzo posto perchè hanno un fondoschiena pazzesco. La cosa positiva e che sprecheranno altre energie per le prossime 2 partite.



Ma quale fortuna,se hanno giocato solo loro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Comunque Villa Boa è un demente,tutta la partita con la difesa a metà campo.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Gallas è un trollazzo dai



Adebayor non è da meno.


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

io credo in adebaluba


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma sto Zanetti come fa a correre cosi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Handanovic mamma mia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

ma guarda che cul0


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Super gallas ahaha


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> vabbè dai, meritavano di vincere 6-0.Totthenam scandaloso


e va beh che vuol dire se non facevano l'autorete andavano a casa anche se hanno giocato solo loro e destino hanno fondoschiena per questo ho sempre detto che li temo per il terzo posto.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma davvero stiamo qui a pensare all'europa league? Ma si chiama così?


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

Adebaluba !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2013)

ed eccolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

la pippa la messa


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Adebalubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Bah beh almeno hanno speso energie dai


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Adebayor


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Perfetto escono e si sono fatti i supplementari magica Inter


----------



## Nivre (14 Marzo 2013)

Abduallaha AbduallahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

GODOOOOO


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

e un vero derby per il quasi rossonero adebaluba !


----------



## Doctore (14 Marzo 2013)

continuo a sentirmi dire che e' una vergogna uscire con il barcellona dagli interisti...ma domani cosa gli devo dire?


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

Ahahahahhahaha


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2013)

Ora devono segnare 2 gol per passare...


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

E ora fatevi un bel DVD le grandi rimonte ........ Mancate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

ahhahahaah grandissimi, escono ai supplementari...niente di più bello


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2013)

Perlomeno ci evitiamo i classici sfottò da perdenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale fortuna,se hanno giocato solo loro.



all'andata ha giocato solo il tottenham poteva finire in goleada giovedi scorso, oggi l'inter idem,ma se non era per l'autorete era già a casa anche se hanno dominato.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> continuo a sentirmi dire che e' una vergogna uscire con il barcellona dagli interisti...ma domani cosa gli devo dire?



Che è un vergogna "l'essere interisti".


----------



## Marilson (14 Marzo 2013)

ci avrei messo la firma per uno scenario del genere, ne escono demoliti psicologicamente e fisicamente dopo 180' e con due giorni per recuperare. A genova perdono, segnatevelo


----------



## Harvey (14 Marzo 2013)

Peccato ai rigori avrei goduto ancora di più


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Cassano mi sa che non c'arriva a fine partita senza bombole d'ossigeno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

domenica mi gioco subito la sconfitta dell'inder


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

Minuti di recupero 50 

cioe i minuti di recupero erano 2 minuti siamo già a 5


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Marzo 2013)

Tra l'altro, ho scritto a un mio amico interista "remuntada" su facebook e dopo 2 minuti ha segnato adeba. Piovono insulti XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Supplementari, quindi mazzata fisica, più mazzata psicologica e tra due giorni la Sampdoria a Genova. Domenica andremo a +7, se vinceremo col Palermo chiaramente.


----------



## Ghantz (14 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, ho scritto a un mio amico interista "remuntada" su facebook e dopo 2 minuti ha segnato adeba. Piovono insulti XD



Ahahahaha immagino


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Marzo 2013)

Ghantz ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha immagino



Ma tra l'altro io non volevo gufare. Non me ne frega nulla della europa league, manco vedo la partita...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

questa è la vera inter...fa divertire tutti


----------



## Butcher (14 Marzo 2013)

Godo tanto tanto.


----------



## Sindaco (14 Marzo 2013)

A casa! ma rigorosamente dopo i supplementari, che delicia!


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

gol Alvarez questi si qualificano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Difesaccia.


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma il tottenham che squadra e' ?


----------



## Butcher (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma sto portiere quanti anni c'ha? 60?


----------



## DannySa (14 Marzo 2013)

Sono scarsissimi, prendere 4 gol dall'inter..


----------



## Ghantz (14 Marzo 2013)

Non ci credo bah


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma sto portiere quanti anni c'ha? 60?



42


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

ma quanto manca??? non la sto a vede


----------



## chicagousait (14 Marzo 2013)

Certo che sto Tottenham è proprio scarso. Tolto Bale nn vale una cippa


----------



## Butcher (14 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> 42



Sembra un vecchio ubriacone, con annessa panza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile, dai, dopo Catania anche qui ?  meglio per noi, con un altro turno da giocare si affosserebbero completamente in campionato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma sto portiere quanti anni c'ha? 60?



Ha 42 anni


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Marzo 2013)

geniale far giocare un 42enne quando hai lloris.


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

cassano sta facendo un partitone


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

a porta vuolta ranocchia.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Marzo 2013)

godo, escono e si sono pure stancati un bel pò.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Meglio che l'Inter andava avanti, speriamo ora subiscono il colpo fisico e mantale contro la samp


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

A casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa avrei firmato per vedere finire cosi sta partita doppia mazzata e mezzora in piu per niente a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa remuntata nel tiritereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Super incul ata


----------



## Marilson (14 Marzo 2013)

remuntada!!


----------



## smallball (14 Marzo 2013)

finitaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Certo che tranvata sfiorare così la rimonta e uscire al '120.Ora con la Samp stanno freschi.


----------



## Nivre (14 Marzo 2013)

Remuntadaaaaaaaaa

Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo Godo


----------



## chicagousait (14 Marzo 2013)

Dispiace per il ranking ma...  temuntada inutile


----------



## pipporo (14 Marzo 2013)

abbemus Adebayor


----------



## DannySa (14 Marzo 2013)

Ho le lacrime agli occhi, che inter amalaaaaa


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


> abbemus Adebayor



È indegno. Deo gratias che non lo prendemmo


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2013)

Certo che non me l'aspettavo proprio che il Tottenham fosse capace di farsi rimontare in maniera così ridicola. Cmq godo parecchio, soprattutto per quello che ha detto Materazzi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Possiamo fare un allungo decisivo in campionato dopo questa partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Accidenti,proprio quando la qualificazione era così vicina... 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh come godo


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

ma con la samp e icardi che e gia uno di loro sara difficile che perdono... anche se sono stanchi


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2013)

Dispiace ....


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Cassano ogni tanto si ricorda di avere talento, ed ecco che predica calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Ad un soffio dalla qualificazione,che peccato.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ad un soffio dalla qualificazione,che peccato.....



Dispiace 

Comunque c'è da dire scherzi a parte che meritavano di passare i cuginastri.


----------



## smallball (14 Marzo 2013)

godo...si sono anche super stancati


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dispiace
> 
> Comunque c'è da dire scherzi a parte che meritavano di passare i cuginastri.



Il punto è proprio questo,meritavano,perchè non sono passati,perchè....


----------



## Ghantz (14 Marzo 2013)

Per fortuna va ,anche se effetivamente meritavano ^^


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2013)

RE...INCULADA


----------



## juventino (14 Marzo 2013)

Onestamente avrebbero meritato il passaggio del turno. Il Tottenham ha giocato(?) in modo a dir poco indegno. Mi hanno fatto prendere un colpo mannaggia a loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Doveva finire 6-7 a 1... era meglio che andavano avanti altre energie perse


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Doveva finire 6-7 a 1... era meglio che andavano avanti altre energie perse



rischiavano di vincere l'EL perche il chelsea sta uscendo... 1-1 a londra contro i rumeni.
chi altro poteva battere l'inter?

meglio cosi


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (14 Marzo 2013)

ma il tweet di balotelli l'avete letto??


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> ma il tweet di balotelli l'avete letto??



no, riportalo


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> rischiavano di vincere l'EL perche il chelsea sta uscendo... 1-1 a londra contro i rumeni.
> chi altro poteva battere l'inter?
> 
> meglio cosi



La Lazio


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> ma il tweet di balotelli l'avete letto??



L'account è fake.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (14 Marzo 2013)

Si esce a testa alta, non come altre squadre! Grandi comunque ! ♥

questo è il suo tweet

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sei sicuro?? mi sembrava che ce ne fosse uno vero


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> Si esce a testa alta, non come altre squadre! Grandi comunque ! ♥
> 
> questo è il suo tweet
> 
> ...



Lui ha detto poco tempo fa che aveva solo un account Facebook gestito dallo sponsor.
@BalotelliUpdate è solo un fake ben fatto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2013)

Il fatto che siano usciti dopo un 4-1 e una partita dominata mi fa godere ancora di più


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (14 Marzo 2013)

ah ok...allora come non detto


----------



## Tobi (14 Marzo 2013)

arriveranno sfiniti a genova


----------



## BB7 (14 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> L'Inter potrebbe anche vincere ma dubito che passi



fck yeah


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> io credo in adebaluba


----------



## Canonista (14 Marzo 2013)

Che polli...


----------



## Prinz (14 Marzo 2013)

ho perso anni di vita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

remuntada


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

Sono esaltati come pochi secondo me non hanno mica capito che sono andati A CASA.


----------



## sheva90 (14 Marzo 2013)

Godo.


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (14 Marzo 2013)

G-o-d-o


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Cassano ogni tanto si ricorda di avere talento, ed ecco che predica calcio.



a me non sembra, fa a sprazzi qualche giocata, poi soprattutto se quelli del tottenham dormono e gli danno tempo e spazio per fare quello che vuole, a me sembra un ex giocatore

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> rischiavano di vincere l'EL perche il chelsea sta uscendo... 1-1 a londra contro i rumeni.
> chi altro poteva battere l'inter?
> 
> meglio cosi



loro possono perdere contro chiunque


----------



## SololaMaglia (15 Marzo 2013)

Risultato perfetto, di più non si poteva chiedere: hanno giocato i supplementari, si sono stancati e SONO ANDATI A CASA!!!


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Marzo 2013)

aspettero' con ansia i twit di masticaxxi

e' come andare dalla bella del paese e dirgli : non me l'ai data ma mi e' piaciuto lo stesso......


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Marilson (15 Marzo 2013)

interfans ritornata sul pianeta terra dopo la sbornia di martedì, godo


----------



## jaws (15 Marzo 2013)

Come consolarsi dopo aver subito 4 gol dal Barcellona? Facile basta guardare l'Inter.
Grazie di esistere


----------



## Marilson (15 Marzo 2013)

non è una consolazione, ma almeno loro smettono di parlare. Per far smettere di parlare i ladri purtroppo ci vorrà ancora un po' di pazienza


----------



## runner (15 Marzo 2013)

oggi sentivo della gente dire che l' inter ha onorato la competizione e che hanno portato in alto i colori Italiani

ho provato vergogna per loro


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Da youtube:


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> Si esce a testa alta, non come altre squadre! Grandi comunque ! ♥



beh che fosse un profilo fake mi sembra stra ovvio per il semplice fatto che già dalla sua frase "non come altre squadre" e riferito al Milan figuriamoci se Mario va a dire una cosa del genere, poi l'inter dalle sue dichiarazioni non la puo manco vedere quindi , sto profilo fake ha solo sperato di finire sui vari siti di notizie visto che mario e stra osservato ma cosi non è accaduto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da youtube:



 che forte


----------



## DannySa (15 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> oggi sentivo della gente dire che l' inter ha onorato la competizione e che hanno portato in alto i colori Italiani
> 
> ho provato vergogna per loro



La nazionale è praticamente composta da giocatori del Milan o della Juve, l'inter in questo senso è la vergogna del calcio italiano da sempre.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (15 Marzo 2013)

Stranamente non riesco a godere come dovrei per l'eliminazione della seconda squadra di milano. Certo, sono usciti, ma lo hanno fatto COMBATTENDO. Il milan invece? Non ci ha nemmeno PROVATO a giocarsela.


----------



## runner (16 Marzo 2013)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Stranamente non riesco a godere come dovrei per l'eliminazione della seconda squadra di milano. Certo, sono usciti, ma lo hanno fatto COMBATTENDO. Il milan invece? Non ci ha nemmeno PROVATO a giocarsela.



questa in totale buona fede non l' ho capita

p.s. always rock


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2013)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Stranamente non riesco a godere come dovrei per l'eliminazione della seconda squadra di milano. Certo, sono usciti, ma lo hanno fatto COMBATTENDO. Il milan invece? Non ci ha nemmeno PROVATO a giocarsela.



L'avversario era di caratura diversa.

Inverti i confronti e vediamo chi lotta (che poi all'andata abbiamo fatto una partita di un cuore immenso) e chi si prende l'imbarcata


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (16 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'avversario era di caratura diversa.
> 
> Inverti i confronti e vediamo chi lotta (che poi all'andata abbiamo fatto una partita di un cuore immenso) e chi si prende l'imbarcata



Che tra tottenham e porcellona non ci sia paragone, è fuori discussione. Dopo il sorteggio credo che ogni milanista abbia pensato "anche quest'anno usciamo agli ottavi", anche se a dirla tutta, io scrissi su facebook "prendetemi per pazzo ma secondo me il milan quest'anno non esce contro il porcellona". Ad ogni modo, CHIUNQUE può prendete 4 pere al camp nou, ma vedere una squadra come il MILAN che per 90 minuti non riesce ad azzeccare mezzo passaggio, mi sembra un po' esagerato. Siamo entrati in campo che sembrava fossimo noi quelli in svantaggio di 2 gol. Cioè io mi sono anche rotto che la mia squadra sia sempre quella che si fa rimontare, o che se c'è una squadra che non ha mai fatto una determinata cosa nella sua storia, contro la mia ci riesce SISTEMATICAMENTE!!


----------

